# HAL oo und Dbus polkit etc

## artbody

HAL oo   :Embarassed: 

die Pannenshow scheint kein Ende zu nehmen

Nach einem emerge uDNav system und world vor ca einer Woche ...(letzter update davor ca 3wochen) ..

War mal wieder keine Maus und kein Keyboard beim starten von xdm (gdm) vorhanden

GANZ KLASSE -> sowas ist dann stable ! genau   :Crying or Very sad: 

ok Power off -> und dann alle services einzeln gestartet bis auf xdm 

dann 

+ dieses hinundher installieren von diversen unHALigen Dingen (zum 2ten MAL)  :Evil or Very Mad: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858965-highlight-hal.html

```
emerge -1  xf86-input-evdev  xf86-input-mouse xf86-input-keyboard

emerge -av gnome-base/gvfs sys-fs/udisks sys-power/upower sys-auth/polkit 

emerge -av polkit-gnome 

etc-update 

...

# +neuer kernel

genkernel --dmraid  --menuconfig all

emerge  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

...

/etc/init.d/hald stop # war nicht gestartet

rc-update del hald  # gab es nicht

emerge -C hal policykit devicekit devicekit-disks devicekit-power 

rc-update add dbus default # bereits vorhanden

rc-update add consolekit default # bereits vorhanden

emerge -av1 dbus-glib 

emerge -av1 --noconfmem consolekit pambase shadow

revdep-rebuild

```

und heutigem Update + revdep rebuild ...

+

revdep rebuild -l libkio.so.5.6.0

Die Maus und Keyboard tut gottseidank und unter WM = enlightenment kann man sogar auf der grafischen Oberfläche weiterarbeiten..

 :Rolling Eyes: 

ABER die un - HALschen error Meldungen reißen nicht ab.

diese nun wie folgt

VirtualBox -> Machine .. ADD 

```
 # VirtualBox

klauncher(31008) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server. 

kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!

Segmentation fault

```

dmesg:

```
vboxdrv: Found 2 processor cores.

VBoxDrv: dbg - g_abExecMemory=ffffffffa0fa42e0

vboxdrv: fAsync=1 offMin=0x160172 offMax=0x160172

vboxdrv: TSC mode is 'asynchronous', kernel timer mode is 'normal'.

vboxdrv: Successfully loaded version 4.0.10 (interface 0x00180000).

VirtualBox[25175]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fa0bf9c3cd2 sp 00007fff407e1060 error 4 in libkio.so.5.6.0[7fa0bf7d1000+2b5000]

VirtualBox[25369]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f10b36c5cd2 sp 00007fff4fdcc850 error 4 in libkio.so.5.6.0[7f10b34d3000+2b5000]

VirtualBox[27309]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f209e992cd2 sp 00007fff152a9f10 error 4 in libkio.so.5.6.0[7f209e7a0000+2b5000]

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISOFS: changing to secondary root

VirtualBox[27969]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f424c4abcd2 sp 00007fff967dd910 error 4 in libkio.so.5.6.0[7f424c2b9000+2b5000]

VirtualBox[29007]: segfault at 0 ip 00007faeaa01d8b3 sp 00007fffca0c9100 error 4 in libkio.so.5.6.0[7faea9e27000+2b5000] 
```

/usr/bin/qdbusviewer

```

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

```

hab dann hier im englischen Teil des Forums schon etwas gesucht, was allerdings mehr Fragen aufwirft als gut ist

der eine sagt etwas über die nvidea treiber ... dbus hal polkit ... und so gehts grad weiter

Für mich scheint das mal wieder so ne echte Versuchsreihe mit unschuldigen Gentoousern zu sein

Da ich aber mit dem Problem nicht alleine bin, hoffe ich mal auf Lösungsvorschläge.

----------

## bas89

Gibt es einen Grund, warum du überhaupt noch auf HAL setzt?

----------

## artbody

@bas89

ich hab kein HAL mehr und deshalb besteht dieses Problem ja erst

so bei 

revdep rebuild -l libkio.so.5.6.0 

```
 * Messages for package kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.3-r2:

 * You have net-libs/libproxy installed. This may lead to serious problems, e.g.

 * not being able to log in. We used to prohibit that combination via a blocker,

 * however the blocker has been removed because of popular request. Now everyone

 * may shoot himself in the foot as much as he wants.

 * If you encounter timeouts and/or hangs, please have a look at bug 365479,

 * https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=365479

 * Your homedir is set to ${HOME}/.kde4

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

```

kommt dann u.a sowas...

aber net-libs/libproxy rauszuwerfen wie es dieser Sichselbst-in-Den-Fußscheißer-fordert

 *Quote:*   

> Now everyone
> 
>  * may shoot himself in the foot as much as he wants.

 

```
emerge -av --depclean net-libs/libproxy  net-libs/libsoup-gnome

Calculating dependencies... done!

  net-libs/libproxy-0.4.6 pulled in by:

    net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.32.2

  net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.32.2 pulled in by:

    dev-libs/libgweather-2.30.3

    dev-libs/totem-pl-parser-2.32.5

    gnome-base/gvfs-1.6.7

    www-client/epiphany-2.30.6-r1

```

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed:  stable ?

wozu dann eigentlich  ~amd .... 

etc

so wie es ausschaut ist da so manches im HAL - polkit ....QT - KDE megabuggy

----------

## artbody

WM = enlightenment  oder Gnome

kdelibs etc ... wird durch Virtualbox und QT ..  installiert ...

```
USE = " -hal 3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X Xaw3d aac aalib acpi alsa apache2 -arts artworkextra avi berkdb blender-game bzip2 cairo cdr cgi clamav cli cmyk crypt cups consolekit ctype dbus dmraid dmo -doc dri dvd dvdr -dxr3 elibc_glibc extensions encode esd extras fam -firefox fortran ffmpeg gd gdu gdbm gif gimp glitz  gpm gmplayer -gstreamer gtk  imap input_devices_evdev ipv6 java jpeg kpathsea  kde qt3support kdrive kernel_linux ldap  mad maildir mikmod mp3 mpeg multilib mysql mmx mmxext ncurses nls nptl nvidia ogg opengl -openmp oss odbc pam pcre pdf pdflib perl php png policykit ppds print private-headers python quicktime readline reflection -schroedinger sdl session spell spl sqlite ssl sse sse2  svg sysfs tiff tk tcl tcpd truetype theora truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev ukit unicode userland_GNU vorbis win32codecs wine wmv xml xorg xv xvid xvmc X xulrunner -zlib"
```

----------

## astaecker

Da sind mehre Sachen zusammengekommen:

 *artbody wrote:*   

> HAL oo  

 

HAL ist veraltet und wird von den aktuell stabilen Paketen von Gentoo nicht mehr genutzt. Aus deinen Informationen konnte man auch sehen, dass HAL gar nicht mehr auf deinen System installiert ist.

 *artbody wrote:*   

> War mal wieder keine Maus und kein Keyboard beim starten von xdm (gdm) vorhanden

 

Wahrscheinlich ein neuer X-Server, weshalb man die Video- und Eingabegerätetreiber erneut installieren  muss, damit sie sich ans aktuelle API anpassen.

 *artbody wrote:*   

> VirtualBox -> Machine .. ADD 
> 
> ```
>  # VirtualBox
> 
> ...

 

Da du Enlightment einsetzt, wird anscheinend kein D-Bus Session-Bus angelegt. Das ist ein D-Bus, der beim Start einer grafischen Desktopumgebung gestartet werden sollte und der den Programmen der Sitzung erlaubt, untereinander zu kommunizieren. Nachdem du VirtualBox gestartest hast (ein Qt-Programm mit KDE-Erweiterung) wird auch die KDE-Runtime gestartet und die braucht wohl zum Initialisieren den Session-Bus.

Keine Ahnung, was man da macht.

 *artbody wrote:*   

> dmesg:
> 
> ```
> vboxdrv: Found 2 processor cores.
> 
> ...

 

Hast du die /usr/lib/libkio.so.5.6.0 auch gelöscht, wie es revdep-rebuild beschrieben hat ?

----------

